

How to try out Google Chrome OS for yourself - jedwhite
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/19/guide-install-google-chrome-os/

======
greyman
What you guys think about the whole idea of Chrome OS? I am starting to see
the advantage in two areas:

1) ultracheap internet devices. I would immediately pay up to $150 to have a
tablet which I can switch on and instantly (7 seconds) have browser there.

2) I will see the same desktop from everywhere.

But, what will Microsoft do? My guess is that they will wait a bit to see how
will it take of, and if it will gain some market share, they can easily copy
the whole idea and come up with something like "Windows 8 Light", or "Windows
Silverlight". They could remove some parts of Windows 7, leaving just the
kernel, part of .NET, Silverlight support and IE. Then they can add some
online support, and we will have Chrome OS alternative, but with a possibility
to run native windows app.

~~~
bhousel
If Chrome OS does what it claims to do, I will install it without hesitation
on my parents, inlaws, and grandparents computers.

As far as I can tell, they don't use their computers for anything more than
facebook, forwarding patriotic emails, and clicking on malware links.

It would certainly make my job as unofficial family sysadmin a lot easier.

------
jhrf
I am concerned by the revelation that all the program and user data will be
held on the Google servers. Sure, it makes for a very secure back-up and the
speed it will achieve on smaller machines will be astounding, but do I need
one company to have ownership of all my data/information?

Can someone reassure me?

~~~
cjg
Perhaps they could incorporate some homomorphic encryption so that your data
can be processed in the cloud without it being readable.

~~~
sweis
Obliviously computing over encrypted data has a lot of potential, but there
are still many technical barriers to overcome before it's practical on a large
scale.

If you're talking about Gentry's fully homomorphic encryption, that's not
going to be used in practice any time soon.

------
jff
How to try out Chrome OS for yourself:

1\. Install Ubuntu

2\. Build Chromium and run it full-screen

3\. Use various Google apps (mail, docs, calendar) for everything

4\. Ignore that immensely powerful operating system underneath your browser in
favor of a hacked-together glorified document viewer.

------
ascotabuild
Just uploaded the image links for VMWare and VirtualBox as well as
installation instructions to <http://www.memac.com/chromeos>

in case anyone is interested to try it out.

Ensure you change the root password after the installation is done.

~~~
ralphc
I'm playing with it, how do you change the root password?

~~~
ralphc
OK, got it from [http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/20/how-to-run-chrome-os-
as-a...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/20/how-to-run-chrome-os-as-a-virtual-
machine)

Ctrl+Alt+t opens up a terminal, sudo password is chronos

------
rms
I'm going to wait for someone to compile it as a bootable USB drive.

~~~
uggedal
I would've uploaded my image if it weren't for the fact that the bootable USB
image is 2.8GB.

~~~
somabc
Zipped it is 330MB or so

~~~
somabc
[http://www.filehosting.org/file/details/75150/chrome-
os-0.4....](http://www.filehosting.org/file/details/75150/chrome-
os-0.4.22.8-gdgt.vmdk.zip)

